# Zweite SPS zu bestehender Anlage hinzufügen



## Dejavu (24 Oktober 2018)

Hey,

ich habe momentan die ehrenhafte Aufgabe an eine bestehende Anlage einen weiteren Anlagenteil anzugliedern und zu integrieren. Leider habe ich durch meine Berufsausbildung als Mechatroniker durch Lehrgänge nur ein gefährliches Halbwissen.

Nun zur Anlage: Die alte Anlage wird mit einer Siemens SPS gesteuert:

SIMATIC S7-300
· PS 307 5A
· CPU313C-2DP
· SM331



Der nun neue Anlagenteil, der ja angeschlossen werden soll, beinhaltet diverse digitale Ein- und Ausgänge, sowie zwei Asynchronmotoren, die mit jeweils einem externen Frequenzumrichter (Lenze, Multi Drive High Line, E94AMHE0024) geregelt werden. 
Nun zu meiner Frage: Kann ich an die bestehende SPS (ist ja ein "C" Modell) eine weitere SPS als slave anschließen und über diese die beiden Frequenzumrichter und weitere digitale Ein- und Ausgänge anschließen? Würde dann die SPS der momentan bestehenden Anlage als Master benennen die "neue" SPS als Slave unterordnen. Wenn ja, welche SPS würdet ihr verwendet, bzw. empfehlen? Habt ihr Lektüre, die ihr mir für das Projekt empfehlen könntet? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2018)

Warum eine zweite "SPS"? Soll dieser neue Anlagenteil unabhängig vom bestehenden Teil funktionieren können? Oder ist die bestehenden 313C schon voll oder zu langsam?
Wie weit stehen die Schaltschränke auseinander? Ist in dem neuen Schaltschrank schon eine SPS drin oder wer projektiert den Schaltschrank? Werden die FU per Profibus angeschlossen?

Mein erster Gedanke wäre: eine ET200M mit den nötigen E/A-Baugruppen als Profibus-DP-Slave an die vorhandene 313C-2DP anschließen, und das Programm in der vorhandenen 313C programmieren.

Harald


----------



## weißnix_ (24 Oktober 2018)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Mein erster Gedanke wäre: eine ET200M mit den nötigen E/A-Baugruppen als Profibus-DP-Slave an die vorhandene 313C-2DP anschließen, und das Programm in der vorhandenen 313C programmieren.



Das war ebenfalls mein erster Gedanke. Mit den paar E/A auf dem Bild kann die 313 nicht ausgelastet sein.

*ACK*


----------



## PN/DP (24 Oktober 2018)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Mit den paar E/A auf dem Bild kann die 313 nicht ausgelastet sein.


Man sieht nicht was an den Profibus-Kabeln noch dranhängt. Das hat der TE mit keinem Wort erwähnt... Das ist ziemlich sicher mehr als nur ein HMI.

Harald


----------



## Dejavu (25 Oktober 2018)

Vielen lieben Dank schon einmal  Ich versuche mal auf alles zu antworten:

Die beiden Profibusleitungen (DP) gehen auf 4 Frequenzumrichter (siehe Foto vom Typenschild) und auf ein Siemens-Touch-Panel.


Ist das mit den beiden neuen FU und ca. 20 weiteren DI/DO für die SPS zu viel?

Die Anschlüsse der SPS sehen so aus:


Die neu anzuschließende Anlage steht genau daneben, sodass der neue Schaltschrank nur 5 m von dem bestehenden entfernt ist (aus Platzgründen ist ein zweiter Schaltschrank jedoch erforderlich).
Habe mich gestern in die Lehrunterlagen von Siemens eingelesen und ich denke das Modul ET200M wäre genau das richtige.
Kann ich die an die DP Schnittstelle der SPS anschließen (ist ja schon belegt oder)?

Danke nochmals für die hilfreichen und schnellen Antworten


----------



## PN/DP (25 Oktober 2018)

2 FU und 20 DI/DO sind überhaupt nicht zuviel. Die 313C könnte noch vieeel mehr (..zig FU und hunderte DI/DO).

Zum anschließen der ET200M und der FU einfach ein oder beide vorhandene Profibus-Kabel nach den Regeln zum Aufbau eines Profibus so zu den neuen FU und zur ET200M verlängern, daß es am Ende nur eine Linie ohne Abzweige ist, und nur an beiden Enden jeweils der Leitungsabschluß eingeschaltet und mit Spannung versorgt ist.

Wo sind Deine bisherigen Enden des Profibus-Kabels? Sind bei Dir RS485-Repeater am Profibus? Mir scheint Deine bisherige Verlegung ist suboptimal mit der 313C irgendwo in der Mitte anstatt am Anfang. Vermutlich ist das eine Ende am Touch-Panel und das andere Ende an einem FU? Wenn der jeweils letzte Teilnehmer eines Profibus-Strangs ausgeschaltet wird oder entfernt wird, dann wird der Leitungsabschluß nicht mehr mit Spannung versorgt und es kann zu Störungen auf dem Profibus kommen. Üblicherweise beginnt man den Profibus an der Master-Schnittstelle - der Master ist im Betrieb immer eingeschaltet und versorgt den Leitungsabschluß. Außerdem erleichtert der Aufbau mit Master am Anfang die einfache Fehlerdiagnose bei Inbetriebnahme oder massiven Profibus-Störungen durch schrittweises Ein/Ausschalten der Abschlußwiderstände mit den Schiebeschaltern an den Profibus-Steckern. Wenn der letzte Teilnehmer am anderen Profibus-Ende den Leitungsabschluß nicht garantiert immer mit Spannung versorgt dann setzt man am besten einen aktiven Profibus Terminator. siehe das Handbuch. Ich würde versuchen, das Profibuskabel so zu ziehen, daß es an der 313C anfängt und an der ET200M endet, dann ist in den meisten Fällen die funktionierende Terminierung des Profibus sichergestellt. Falls die FU weit weg von der 313C sind und deshalb die Profibus-Linie an einem FU endet dann würde ich hinter dem letzten FU einen aktiven Profibus Terminator setzen.

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 Oktober 2018)

Ich weiss jetzt ja nicht wie wichtig eure Anlage ist aber ich würde mir für das Einbinden in den Profibus professionelle Hilfe holen. Im Grunde ist es ganz einfach aber es kann auch eine Menge schiefgehen. (wie man hier im Forum fasst täglich lesen kann).


----------

